# Another (clean!) name for three-way block/three-fer?



## Grog12 (Jun 5, 2009)

derekleffew said:


>



As an impromtu QotD What is another name for this device besides threefer?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, clean, I got nothin'


The only other name I know for them makes allusion to an establishment for the solicitation of the services of women of ill repute, certainly not appropriate for a family-centric forum.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 25, 2009)

Grog12 said:


> ...What is another name for this device besides threefer?


Are you going to share this, alleged, alternate name with us, Grog?


----------



## ship (Jun 25, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Are you going to share this, alleged, alternate name with us, Grog?



Think Rubix (sp.)


----------



## Grog12 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nah I like to keep things to myself.

I've actually (right or wrong) heard these called Duck Paddles before.


----------



## PezUnion2004 (Jun 26, 2009)

I've heard the edision version called Cube-taps but i don't know if it applys to stage pin.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 13, 2012)

Came across a unique version of a cable mount three-fer block at a local theatre yesterday. I apologize for the poor picture.


This theatre also has their building original trough style striplights leaning in a corner!


----------



## Scarrgo (Nov 15, 2012)

How about a Spider Block? or am I thinking of something different as the pic is gone from the original post, I am thinking about the one that is a flat, larger version of a Stagepin, with one side male and the other three sides female....brown in color and material...
Sean...


----------



## DavidNorth (Nov 19, 2012)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Came across a unique version of a cable mount three-fer block at a local theatre yesterday. I apologize for the poor picture.View attachment 8069
> 
> 
> This theatre also has their building original trough style striplights leaning in a corner!



Oh wow. Yes, I haved worked with those before. Scary on the inside and make for very interesting cabling on the electric. Gross!


----------



## len (Nov 19, 2012)

Triple Tap.


----------



## lipinski (Jan 15, 2013)

....splitter?


----------



## Namlit (Jan 28, 2013)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Came across a unique version of a cable mount three-fer block at a local theatre yesterday. I apologize for the poor picture.View attachment 8069
> 
> 
> This theatre also has their building original trough style striplights leaning in a corner!



I guess what matters is the male end of this device. Where I have seen these, the male end has been a 60 amp stagepin, with the 60A circuits being run by 6,000 watt dimmers. Works great electrically for plugging multiple lights into a 60A circuit...except for the lack of 20A protection. 
Unless I was in a theatre with 6000 watt dimmers, I'd use the pictured "three-fer block" with a 20 amp male stagepin plug only.


----------



## Kurt (Feb 14, 2013)

I've always called the two-fers "y-splitters" regardless of how incorrect that may be. I'm wondering if we can't come up with a clean name for the device because of the nature of it or simply because we aren't mature enough XD. all jokes aside, maybe call it an "x-splitter"? Not that it really looks like an X but it would certainly indicate a difference from the "y-splitter" assuming you are using that term as well


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 14, 2013)

We already have Y-cable, Y-style, V-style, and W-style. Three-way block or three-fer are perfectly acceptable, descriptive, and "clean" names.

Let's not compound your "mistake" further by adding a non-industry standard term like "x-splitter".
.


----------

